# SmartOS



## gpatrick (May 10, 2013)

Has anyone tried, or is anyone currently using SmartOS?

In the past before Oracle eliminated OpenSolaris, that is what I was using, then looked at FreeBSD Jails and ultimately settled on OpenBSD.  Since I will be adding a couple of domains I decided it is time to move off my old OpenBSD server onto something else.  OpenIndiana is a ghost project now and I've looked at OmniOS which allows KVM.  I am also testing FreeBSD again.

Then I remembered SmartOS.  I have it installed currently and have created a Zone and installed pkgsrc, which I am used to (and like) because I also presently run NetBSD.  So I am curious if anyone else has opinions on using it or any tips, such as, upgrades, etc.


----------



## sossego (May 12, 2013)

Would be nice if it matures.


And now....

I hadn't heard of it until now. I have heard of a smartass.

So, will there be a SmartAssOS or not?


----------



## kpedersen (May 12, 2013)

sossego raises a very valid point 

Frankly I could never bring myself to use an operating system that has the word "smart" in it!


----------



## _martin (May 12, 2013)

@@gpatrick depends what you want from the system. I'm using OpenIndiana for ~ two years now and it's doing its job as expected (storage backend). 

I only heard about SmartOS, mainly due to implementation of native KVM; didn't try it yet.
It's a pity though that relatively small OpenSolaris community is now divided into even smaller projects . I call this a Linux syndrome.


----------



## prp-e (May 12, 2013)

SmartOS website: http://smartos.org

It's an easy-to-customize Illumos-based OS.


----------

